# Lilac wine



## franc1969 (May 13, 2020)

So I got a little excited, might have gone a bit overboard while picking. I have 7 gallons of lilac flowers in the freezer so I did not have to take time to make wine or jelly right away. I do want to start this some time soon, but am getting a bit confused by recipes. Any opinions from flower wine makers? I had a recipe that used some welches white concentrate, not much in the batch, but enough to give the yeast a bit of nutrient. Now that this grocery item is long gone, should I just go with the sugar.acid.nutrient type recipes? I can get golden (white) raisins, or another concentrate, just means waiting a bit.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 13, 2020)

I would assume that recipes that call for the addition of grape juice are using the juice to add greater complexity and mouthfeel to a wine the author of the recipe considers a little thin. I am not sure how grape juice would provide nutrients for yeast. If you want to add nutrients I would use standard nutrients (Fermaid O or K) or use dead bread yeast that you have boiled and allowed to cool or even multi vitamin tablets which appear to contain all the minerals, compounds and vitamins that the yeast need and which are identical to our own needs. The one missing ingredient might be organic nitrogen.


----------

